# Turbochargin' a 2002 SE-R



## Guest (Jun 10, 2002)

I am a lucky owner of a 2002 SE-R spec V. Now the car itself has much potential, but w/ little assistance or parts yet. I was wondering if anybody could give me some insight on how I could turbocharge my car.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2002)

*My Opinion*

For what its worth, I wouldn't turbocharge the QR25.

For one, so much for the factory warranty on the drivetrain.

Secondly, the QR is just not as boost-friendly as the SR20. The engine block is not as rigid, the piston design is drastically different, with the top ring land very close to the top of the piston. Any amount of detonation could very easily crack the top of the piston with the new design.

JMHO, take it as you will. If I could get the kind of HP that the QR25 produces out of my SR20 without a turbo, I'd stick to NA. But, the turbo on the SR20 is the great equalizer - and then some.

Good luck...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

well if you really want a turbo set up i can get one custom made for your engine if your willing to pay that much money.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

go to importtuner.com i belive they have a supercharged spec v on the site


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2002)

go to www.b15sentra.net 
and search for turbos..look for a guy named travis....he has complete turbo kits for our cars....$$ though


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2002)

Almost everybody will have doubts about turbochargin the new motor. No matter who it's from. As soon as we get some extra time on our hands we will turbocharge my Spec V, but we've just been too busy. Dont' listen to what everything you hear online, since it's mostly hearsay. Once somebody has solid proof that the QR25DE is a crappy motor to put boost in, then I will believe it. But until then I will have to be the first up on the plate and take one for the team. So until someone brings me a QR25de with a big hole in it from boosting, I guess noone can really say that the QR25de is not good for boosting.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2002)

Um... exactly what don't you believe? The fact that the connecting rods are super thin? The realtive weakness of the block? The top ring lands being so close to the top of the piston? The softer-than-normal valve springs? You're awfully misguided if you think people here are saying the QR25 is not all that great for boost just out of spite. There's a lot of factual evidence to back it up, and the hole will be in your block if you choose to ignore it.

So rather than assume everybody's lying, why don't you do a little research and find out for yourself? Wouldn't that be easier than putting a hole in your block because you were too stubborn to deal with the facts in the first place? Of course, far be it from me to prevent anybody from blowing up their own engine, so please do boost the hell out of it as soon as humanly possible.

*sigh*

Some people just _have_ to learn the hard way.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2002)

I didn't say I was going to boost the hell out of it, but I will push it's limits slowly. I know not everybody will want to rebuild the whole motor just because they want boost, even if that be alittle boost. So you can start out with a basic kit, and then go bigger from there.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Zak91SE-R said:


> *Um... exactly what don't you believe? The fact that the connecting rods are super thin? The realtive weakness of the block? The top ring lands being so close to the top of the piston? The softer-than-normal valve springs? You're awfully misguided if you think people here are saying the QR25 is not all that great for boost just out of spite. There's a lot of factual evidence to back it up, and the hole will be in your block if you choose to ignore it.
> 
> So rather than assume everybody's lying, why don't you do a little research and find out for yourself? Wouldn't that be easier than putting a hole in your block because you were too stubborn to deal with the facts in the first place? Of course, far be it from me to prevent anybody from blowing up their own engine, so please do boost the hell out of it as soon as humanly possible.
> 
> ...




Do you think someone is out to get you?


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

Campinator said:


> *go to www.b15sentra.net
> and search for turbos..look for a guy named travis....he has complete turbo kits for our cars....$$ though  *[/QUOTe
> 
> I think he is putting SR20DET into those. I don't think he is turboing a QR25.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2002)

He want's to too, but he don't have a car to work with yet. His intentions are good. I can't say how good any person is until I actually see their work. Gotten ripped too many times by shady characters who say they know their stuff, but they really don't know squat. Then having to come back and fix their mistakes. I hope Travis has the best of luck with his kit, as I do with mine. I don't mean to diss anyone, but the Qr25de is a fairly new motor. So until I blow one up, or someone I know blow one up, I can't believe anyone that say's it's a weak motor from the getgo. As they say, everyone's got an opinion.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2002)

> I can't believe anyone that say's it's a weak motor from the getgo. As they say, everyone's got an opinion.


Once again, why *exactly* can't you believe it? And while we're at it, when I say the valve springs are soft, for example - why do you think that's an opinion, when it's actually a fact? Same goes for the thin rods and the other stuff. Fact, not opinion. If you choose to ignore the currently available *factual* information, that's your choice, but try to at least recognize which information is factual and which is opinion.

I'm glad that somebody wants to turbocharge the QR25DE. But what you're doing is the equivalent of covering your ears and saying "I can't hear you, la la la la". Ignoring the engine's weaknesses is not going to help you out here. If you really want to succeed, learn more about where the engine needs help and then compensate for it. Then you really will be able to turbo the Spec V, and with more than low boost. Isn't that kind of the point?


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2002)

Why exactly don't I belive it???? Well why do you? Have you taken the QR25DE apart and seen it themselves?? As a matter of fact has anyone HERE???? I am very curious. Everyone likes to believe what they hear from the net. I am closing my ears from people who are telling me of something they heard about. I will keep this site update on the pics and specs of what I will be doing to the QR25DE motor. We will see how weak this motor really is.


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

Fast240-T said:


> *Why exactly don't I belive it???? Well why do you? Have you taken the QR25DE apart and seen it themselves?? As a matter of fact has anyone HERE???? I am very curious. Everyone likes to believe what they hear from the net. I am closing my ears from people who are telling me of something they heard about. I will keep this site update on the pics and specs of what I will be doing to the QR25DE motor. We will see how weak this motor really is. *


Mike Kojima who is on this board and JWT took one apart many many months ago. Dave Coleman has as well. Those are facts.

However I still think it would be nice to see what the QR can do with a turbo. You probably wont be able to boost very high at all from what we have seen about the QR. But then again, you can't boost high on a stock Honda motor either, but there are some low boost stock Hondas out there.

Good luck with the turbo kit!


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

wel, jim wolf took apart a qr and a writer for sport compact car went to view , and this is what we are basing it on. better than using x ray specs, imo.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2002)

> Everyone likes to believe what they hear from the net. I am closing my ears from people who are telling me of something they heard about.


Yeah, what they said... JWT and Mike Kojima for example, who is an engineer at Nissan in addition to being one of the smartest people I know and a friend of mine. You closing your ears about this is exactly what I was alluding to in my previous post. It's not going to help you out any. This isn't internet gossip we're talking about here, this is solid information from people who have taken the engine apart, and know exactly what's in it, and what will work and what won't.

Don't misunderstand me - I want to see a turbocharged Spec V as much as anybody. I just think that if you're prepared to try it, you could probably use some information about the motor beforehand to help you avoid making critical mistakes and blowing up your engine. The QR25DE will not take very much boost at all, at least not in stock form... that's just the way it is with this engine.

If you really want to do it right and NOT blow up your engine, you'd do well to start asking questions rather than assuming people are lying to you. There are people here who can tell you what you need to know to do it right.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Campinator said:


> *go to www.b15sentra.net
> and search for turbos..look for a guy named travis....he has complete turbo kits for our cars....$$ though  *[/QUOTe
> 
> I think he is putting SR20DET into those. I don't think he is turboing a QR25. [/B]


 look in NPM... last months issue for the feature on Travis.....

and yes he is running a '93 SR20DET not a QR



http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/june02/travis.php


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Zak91SE-R said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> If you really want to do it right and NOT blow up your engine, you'd do well to start asking questions rather than assuming people are lying to you. There are people here who can tell you what you need to know to do it right. *


nawww we want to see it Zak....lol...


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

I have seen a "ventilated" QR25 block though. 8,000 miles.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2002)

About that blower that you have seen in Import Tuner, I read the article and they wrote that it was completely custom mounted and developed at Area 51 Fabrications. It resembles the stillen/vortech blower found for the maxima as far as placement in the engine bay and the type of blower (centrifugal) used. I imagine though that it should be out soon. And I do not agree with the way that Nissan built the QR25. They have plenty of applications that they could have borrowed predeveloped know-how. The QR is blown way out of proportion in my opinion, after I saw what SCC dynoed it at, about 142 whp, thats one horrible drivetrain if you ask me. What I was looking forward to, but also knew that Nissan wouldn't do, is drop a DET in and then it could really be a Si killer, it would be able to whipe the pavement with all those overconfident honda's and GS-T's. My opinion though, I don't even own a SPEC-V, I'm just a dreamer.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2002)

Greg, what are the details on that ventilated QR? Forced induction related, or just something like oil starvation, or something else? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

Yea Greg I wanna know too. Was that the the guy with NOS?


----------

